# G0453Z Review



## mainwoodworks

I have several Grizzly Tools I have bought over the years and am very satisfied with all of them.


----------



## JohnGray

What *mainwoodworks* said above. *;-)*


----------



## NBeener

She's a beauty !

Thanks for the review.

Time to put "Helical head for planer" on your XMas list


----------



## peterrum

Thanks for the review, I am looking to get a couple of Grizzly items so this was helpful.


----------



## twokidsnosleep

Oh you so suck
They are gorgeous…sooooooo jealous


----------



## Ken90712

Congrats to you! Both look great!


----------

